# Solved: Split a DHCP scope



## attman (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi guys,

I'm obviously doing something obviously wrong.

I have a 2008 server PDC runing ~200 DHCP leases and BDC running 100.

I want to split the 100 on the PDC 80/20 so that I can reserve iPADs on the 20 so that they cannot access the internet (I work at a school and figure this might be the best way) by changing the default gateway.

I have a range of 10.0.1.50 - 254 with a mask of 255.255.254.0

I have reduced the scope from 50 - 229 and then go to add a second scope.

I call it iPADs and enter 10.0.1.230 to 10.0.1.254 with a netmask of 255.255.254.0 and it tells me "The address range and mask conflict with an existing scope"

Why am I doing wrong?

Thanks...


----------



## Thirumalai (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi, Remove the old scope then reconfigured it back. other than everything fine.


----------



## attman (Aug 15, 2008)

I deleted the scope and added again and when I came to add the new scope I get the same error.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I don't believe you can have two scopes in the same subnet with this setup.


----------



## attman (Aug 15, 2008)

Is there any way I can achieve what I want to do do in that case do you think?

Thanks....


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

It's outside of my ability, but I imagine a VLAN would be helpful in this scenario.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

if the iPad's do not need access to the loca lan, then just use wireless access points configured on a different subnet.


----------



## attman (Aug 15, 2008)

Those could both be great ideas....Thanks guys


----------

